# Green and red vertical lines down my laptop screen



## eman4277 (Jan 12, 2009)

A few months ago a thin green vertical line started showing up in my screen from top to bottom whenever I would move the screen a certain way. When I'd stop moving the screen, the line would go away. Eventually this turned into 2 lines, with about a millimeter in between. Then red line started popping up. Now I'm at (from right to left) 2 green lines, a red line, and another green line, all really close to each other about 1/3 of the way away from the right side of the screen.

This would be ok if they only showed up when I moved the screen, and then went away. But now it takes a lot of gentle moving and nudging in order to go away. And sometimes the laptop is just sitting by itself, and it pops up out of nowhere. It's being a real pain to take out now, getting more and more stubborn each day. Soon I'm sure it's just going to stay there and it will be impossible to get rid of.

I called into HP and they told me to send the laptop in. I would, but I just started my second semester at college and I really do need my laptop. So I said I'd send it in in the summer and they said fine. The problem is, the more I wait, the worse it becomes. So anybody have any idea of how I can get rid of it?

By the way, the lines show up even when I'm just booting up my PC. They don't show up in an external monitor. So I'm pretty positive that there's something loose inside (especially since moving it around temporarily fixes it)

So any help is appreciated. I'm willing to open my computer if somebody can tell me how, what to do, and what to look out for. Thanks.

Forgot to mention: it's an HP Pavilion dv6000, and I'm using Vista Home Premium 32-bit. Thanks again


----------



## Th30n3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like your screen is going :S
Best idea is to go to a local computer repair shop and see if they might be able to fix it. Although you could take the laptop casing apart and check all the connectors are properly plugged in... Also, if the laptop has been dropping or knock could have cause some damage to the screen or graphics card (rare, but does happen )


----------

